# Fire Pump Test Header - Is it required?



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 29, 2010)

Does a fire pump require a test header rather than just a water flow metering device?

If you believe that it does not require a test header please state your reasons why it is not required.


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 29, 2010)

A test head is not required by NFPA 20 (2010) Section 4.20, specifically 4.20.4


----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2010)

I concur with  the authentication code


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 29, 2010)

A "test header" is not specifically required, but a specific amount of hose valves is needed _somewhere _in the system, capable of discharging the full capacity of the fire pump (see Table 5.25(a)).  Even without a fire pump, the forward flow backflow preventer test, required annually, needs a place to dump several hundred or thousand GPM.

Stringing hose from several standpipes would meet code, but why not just do it right?  As an AHJ, ask the plan submitter how the annual testing will be accomplished.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 29, 2010)

Dr. J I agree 100%. You can not do an acceptance test via a flow meter. The valves to the city water supply can be shut 100% and you will never know it with a flow meter that is piped back to the suction side of a pump. Now if the meter is to a tank or drain that can handle 150% flow rating that is a different story.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with Dr. J and Insurance Engineer.  At acceptance testing and every third year a test is required and a closed loop is not acceptable.

The exception to a test header is where it is "not possible".  Somehow that has become a norm rather than an exception.


----------



## cda (Nov 30, 2010)

I stand corrected, a means to flow test the pump is required.


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 30, 2010)

CDA - you are not wrong.

A test header is NOT required, but a means of testing is.  Another reason to not use a test header (Besides being "not possible" or being cheap) is to prevent people from messing with exterior mounted test header valves.  Just need to make sure there is SOME way of testing both a fire pump and the backflow preventer.


----------



## cda (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you Doc J, I was on my last code section and you saved me.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 12, 2010)

I've seen interior test headers near the pump room exterior door.


----------

